# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Treo máy khi sữ dụng windown media và xem video online

## noithatquangvinh

chào mọi người....
hiện tại máy mình đang sài---laptop dell-- bị 1 lỗi rất khó chịu. mình đã thữ nhìu cách mà vẫn không sứa được. đó là lỗi khi xem file flv bằng windown media hay xem video online thì máy bị treo. lúc này phãi tắt nguồn máy mỡ lai.
mình không bít đây là lỗi gì? và cách khắc phục ra sao? 
mong mọi người có ai bít thì chĩ giúp mình...
cam ơn mọi người trước

----------


## ilgod

bạn có thể nói sơ sơ về cấu hình máy của bạn được không?!

cũng có thể là máy bạn đang dính loại virus nào đó! nhất là những trang xem video flv online...

----------


## vannguchau

> bạn có thể nói sơ sơ về cấu hình máy của bạn được không?!
> 
> cũng có thể là máy bạn đang dính loại virus nào đó! nhất là những trang xem video flv online...


 cấu hình máy mình :
dell inspiron 1564

intel core i5 cpu m 430 @2.27ghz 2.27 ghz
ram 4gb
card ati 2289mb
còn chiện dính virus thì chắc không..tại mình xem đuôi flv có sẵn ở máy cũng bị mà..

----------


## ngochan

cái lỗi này lại à nha .... mới thấy á

----------


## kimdung01

> cái lỗi này lại à nha .... mới thấy á


đừng spam bạn..:realmad:
mình đang đau đầu về dụ này đó....hjx:wacko:

----------


## skyeye

có ai biết không giúp mình xíu

----------


## minhhai1307

bạn gỡ soft xem flv trong máy ra, cài vào trình duyệt firefox, nếu bạn đang sử dụng firefox thì gỡ nó ra, dùng phần mềm ccleaner quét rác hệ thống và quét registry. sau đó bạn quét virus máy bằng avira hoặc eset, xong xuôi thì hãy xem video thử coi có còn gặp hiện tượng trên không. mình cũng đang xài dell nhưng chưa bị hiện tượng như bạn. cứ thử nhé.

----------


## huuduyenland

> bạn gỡ soft xem flv trong máy ra, cài vào trình duyệt firefox, nếu bạn đang sử dụng firefox thì gỡ nó ra, dùng phần mềm ccleaner quét rác hệ thống và quét registry. sau đó bạn quét virus máy bằng avira hoặc eset, xong xuôi thì hãy xem video thử coi có còn gặp hiện tượng trên không. mình cũng đang xài dell nhưng chưa bị hiện tượng như bạn. cứ thử nhé.


đã thữ và không được...hjx
hiện tại thì mình đã bõ windown media rồi....mỡ file flv mình dùng k-lite,,nghe nhạc thì sài wiaamp. 
tạm thợ chấp nhận vậy... vấn đề còn lại là hok xem video onl được...co mạng mà hok koi phim onl được....tưc lém...

----------


## giangmaster1412

cái này cũng đau đầu thật. bạn sử dụng thử cách này xem chứ mình cũng chưa nghĩ ra được nguyên nhân nó nằm ở chỗ nào. 

bạn dùng phần mềm hỗ trợ để gỡ những phần mềm nghe nhạc và xem video ra (kể cả k-lite). sau đó, bạn khởi động lại rồi cài lại phần mềm k-lite mới nhất là đủ để xem flv bằng window media player rồi.

nếu còn bị nữa thì mình nghĩ vấn đề không phải ở chỗ những phần mềm hỗ trợ mà là ở window chẳng hạn. nó có thể bị lỗi ở đâu đó. nếu bạn cần sự hỗ trợ từ diễn đàn thì bạn có thể để lại id teamviewer rồi pm nick y!h để được giúp đỡ.

----------


## quynhvunb

thanks moi nguoi...mih da sua duoc.. mod del zum bai nay nhaz [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hongkhanh

bạn có thể chia sẻ cách khắc phục để mọi người cùng biết!

----------


## icanfly

*help!!!*

máy mình cũng bị hiện tượng này, lên google tìm cách khắc phục mà không có, chán thế, có mạng mà ko xem đc video bóng đá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------

